# Teich verliert Wasser



## RonnyS311 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

unser Teich verliert in wenigen Tagen 150l Wasser, das sind etwa 5cm weniger als wenn der Teich voll ist. Danach bleibt es auf der Höhe.
(angehangene Bild ist fast voll 1cm weniger)

Also muss dann an der Wasseroberfläche ein Leck sein. Wir haben ringsrum abgesucht, aber kein Loch gefunden.

Ich verstehe das nicht... weiß nicht wie wir das Leck finden können.
Hinten bei der Flachwasserzone hatten wir ein Stück Folie drankleben müssen, haben da auch hinter die Folie geschaut da steht auch kein Wasser dahinter.


Habt ihr ne Idee was man tun kann?

Danke!


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Hallo! 

Wenn Ihr kein Wasser nachfüllt und irgendwo ein Loch ist, dann läuft es bis dahin leer, wenn also der Wasserverlust z. B. 10 cm unter dem Rand aufhört wird irgendwo auf dieser Höhe das Loch sein.......


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Kipp ein bisschen Milch ins Wasser schau wohin sich die Wolke bewegt. Wenn das Loch groß genug ist dass eine Strömung entsteht, bewegt sich die Wolke auf das Loch zu.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Hallo RonnyS311

Habt ihr denn eine Kapilarsperre eingebaut? 
Zumindest nach dem Bild sieht es nicht so aus.
Bei 10 cm könnte es sein, dass durch Kapilarkräfte in einer (oder mehreren) Falten das Wasser ausgesaugt wird.

Und in allgemeinen sagt man, dass so etwa 10 cm überwunden werden können. Daher muss das Ende der Folie immer über dem Wasserspiegel liegen.

Kontrolliert dies mal. Über die Suchfunktion findest Du viele Hinweise darüber!

Ansonsonsten habe ich mich bei der Lecksuche der "Milchwölkchen" Methode bedient.
Dazu muss der Wasserstand oberhalb der vermuteten Leckage stehen, damit es eine "Strömung" gibt. Und dann tropft man in den Bereich der vermuteten Leckage etwas Kondensmilch. Und dann kann man (mit etwas Glück) sehen, wohin die Milchwölkchen gezogen werden. Dort ist dann das Loch.

Du solltest auch die Folie besser vor UV schützen, also Ufermatten und/oder mit Substrat abdecken. Sonst altert diese sehr schnell und wird dann sicher kaputtgehen...

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen!

Gruß, Knut


----------



## RonnyS311 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Ja in den Falten ist es oben immer etwas feucht. Aber das da in 2-3 Tagen 150l entweichen? Das müsste ja auch nach unten in der Falte wieder ablaufen und einen nassen Fleck ergeben oder?


Und was passiert mit der Kondensmilch dann im Teich? Schadet die nicht?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Wegen der Kapillarsperre (Saugsperre) schau mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017 

Ein paar Tropfen Kondensmilch werden nicht schaden - aber natürlich sollte man nicht ein größere Menge in den Teich kippen.
Also gezielt in dem Bereich tropfen, den man im Verdacht hat.

Zur Not steht dann halt ein Teilwasserwechsel an, wenn es doch zu viel war...

Gruß, Knut


----------



## RonnyS311 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Vielleicht liegt es ja doch an den Falten der Teichfolie. Nur es war halt nur feucht oben an der Wulst, aber unten am Boden kam nie Wasser an. 

Weil mit den Fingern hab ich die ganze Folie in der Höhe wo das Wasser nicht mehr weiter abnimmt abgesucht, da war gar nichts.


Es müsste doch auch gehen wenn wir die Folie bei den Falten verschweißen? Dann gibt es keinen Docht mehr.


----------



## nortenyo (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Hallo Ronny,

ich hatte bei meinem Teich das gleiche Phänomen.
Bei mir lag es an den Falten. Un wie ich sehe hast du deinen Teich ähnlich verpackt.
Hat der Wasserstand eine bestimmte Höhe erreicht, setzt die Kapillarwirkung im Faltenwurf ein.
Ist der Wasserstand bis auf ein bestimmtes Niveau gesunken hört es wieder auf.


----------



## RonnyS311 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teich verliert Wasser*

Aber dann war es doch unten am Boden wo die Falten waren doch bestimmt nass oder?


----------

